# HELP! ugh!



## lauraine (Jan 13, 2013)

I know nothing about cameras but recently bought a canon ae1. Program . It come wirh 50 mm lens a smaller lens and a sigma k2 70-210 mm lens. Ive put the smaller lens on and they areclear and the sigma lens has split circle and one side gets darker and the laser matte screen is gray scale where my oher lenses are clear.my question is how do ik its focused or how do ik its focused


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2013)

*Please do not cross-post in multiple forums.

**Since the AE-1 is a film camera the other thread you started is now here (click on the thread title)* - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/313342-canon-ae-1-program.html


----------

